# Tank Setup



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

I have an albino bristlenose pleco, and it seems like he is kind of shy. I think that it might be because he does not have enough hiding spots, so if any of you think if i need more caves or something, please tell me. The pictures are attatched below.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like your tank, but a pleco's favorite cave is a closed-end tube. If you see something like this







(plecocaves.com) get it. You can also try a big, flat rock and let the pleco dig under it.

You should have 1 cave for each pleco and shark + one spare.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what are those made out of emc7? clay?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, fired clay. they are the same stuff as flower pots. You can get plastic stuff in similar shapes, but fish seem to like the "stone-like" surface. In the wild you find plecos under rocks, but this kind of pottery is what a lot of breeders use.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

did u make them yourself or order them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I bought mine in person at a fish event. Those pics are from plecocaves.com, you can order online. I've seen them from other sellers, kensfish.com is one, and I know one person who makes her own (she has access to a kiln). The key thing is one end closed, plecos prefer it to open pipe. They are also the best way to move a pleco, net the whole cave.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

By shark do you mean the high finned minnow species or shark shark


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, those caves are great, but too pricey for what they are.

Plecostomus are a shy species in general. How long do you run your lights? How often do you feed him, and what? What size tank?

You can always add more plants, driftwood, and rock for more hiding spaces


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

My lights only go on when i turn them on if i want to look at the fish. Every night i feed the tank (I'm not sure exactly what he eats) 2 small pinches of tropical granules, a couple shrimp pellets, about 3/4 of an algae tablet, and i try to keep zuchinni in there as often as i can. Its a 29 gallon tank


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how long have u had him for? they can take a while to settle in and feel comfortable in a new tank. my gold nugget i never saw for about the first 5 months that i had him and now he is out all the time. but my albino bristlenose has always been super active. it could also be that u dont have a steady light cycle and it just freaks him out when the lights go on since he is never regularly expecting it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The red-tailed shark. I've heard of them chasing plecos out of caves. I got mine on sale, in person, so no shipping. I thought they were pricey, but my plecos spend a lot of time there, if I get fry, it will be well worth it. Look for anything with that sort of shape, plastic hollow log, or whatever. Or put a rock up against an end of a piece of pvc.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> how long have u had him for? they can take a while to settle in and feel comfortable in a new tank. my gold nugget i never saw for about the first 5 months that i had him and now he is out all the time. but my albino bristlenose has always been super active. it could also be that u dont have a steady light cycle and it just freaks him out when the lights go on
> since he is never regularly expecting it.


How often should I have my lights on then? All I have are 4 platys, a juvenile red tailed shark, and the ABN. I have had him for only about a month now.


----------

